

Color schemes I can feel - aymeric
http://design-seeds.com

======
zalew
So, there are colors extracted from a photo. Cool. Now how should I use this
colors to have a usable design? Which should be text, link, background?
Picking a 5 color scheme you like is easy, making something of it is the hard
part.

~~~
hippich
Exactly my first reaction. But then I looked over this site again, and did not
notice "web-" anywhere. And design is not limited to web-design.

~~~
artursapek
Nor is text and a background

------
artursapek
Color schemes like this look GREAT next to the photo they're derived from, but
don't always translate as well on their own to a website/printout/whatever
you're making.

~~~
konaaceo
That is where a great designer comes in play. Space and color are there to
support content not replace it. So if used right you can make anything
beautiful. The real problem is people don't spend enough time crafting their
color scheme and that is where the really issue is.

~~~
artursapek
Well, all you just said is it takes a good designer to make something
beautiful.

 _The real problem is people don't spend enough time crafting their color
scheme and that is where the really issue is._

I completely disagree. I've never left a website because of its color scheme.
There's no issue. This blogger is using a gimmick to please casual passer-bys
to her blog: taking pretty photographs and pairing a few well-chosen samples
from them with a nice name.

These kinds of blogs have bothered me for a while now because I've come to the
conclusion that they serve to inspire bored designers by exciting them with
this pleasant gimmickry, but never really help past a momentary aesthetic
stimulus. I see no actual discussion of substance; process or strategy or how
to be this "great designer" you reference. It's a shallow offering. The +50
contrast in her About Me photo speaks for her mission. It's a pretty website,
nothing more. Hardly worth praise if you ask me (and I consider myself a
designer).

~~~
konaaceo
What I have said is often people don't take the time to craft a color scheme.
There is a difference between someone who understands the art of web
experience and the person who is a coder and understands structure. If you
think that major brands aren't focused on the color of packaging and web
design you are dead wrong...have you ever heard of the advertising industry?
The same philosophy and care should be taken into consideration when
developing any website or app.

Furthermore, it was me that introduced Design Seeds to the HN community
yesterday as a great resource in my article
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3467855>, before aymeric posted a direct
link. Jessica is an artist that loves color and is simply giving you a "DESIGN
SEED" from which to build not just your website but your life spaces from home
interiors, events, weddings and all types of space. It was me that brought her
here and she doesn't deserve your comments. You want to criticize, come after
me.

Additionally she has more than 152,330 followers on Pinterest
<http://pinterest.com/designseeds>. She is incredibly popular and at last word
her site has crashed 5 times since this post. She is not trying to make money
from this.

And if you were truly a designer you would actually understand.

~~~
artursapek
I'm aware of what color schemes do for businesses, I just don't think the way
she presents these is valuable. I also don't doubt she's popular on pinterest.
Websites like that and tumblr revolve around anyone who can provide aesthetic
beauty because their traffic consists mostly of bored people clicking through
pages and pages of stuff they won't remember tomorrow. I do it myself, but I
have to disagree that this sort of content is valuable to a designer. It skips
past the thinking and facilitates the clicking.

~~~
konaaceo
"Websites like that and tumblr revolve around anyone who can provide aesthetic
beauty"

enough said dude.

------
konaaceo
Jessica is freaking amazing at colors!! I did a story today about design that
made front page of HN (<http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=3467855>) that
referenced her company Design Seeds. Design is all about natural associations
and the way she extracts colors from nature and light is maybe the most useful
developer tool I have come across, as far as color schemes go.

------
aymeric
Link that is working: <http://www.design-seeds.com/>

<http://design-seeds.com/> is failing for me now.

~~~
konaaceo
That is because in front of your eyes, HN is blowing a company up. Just talked
to Jessica and their servers have already crashed 3 times! Keep pounding her
with traffic HN, good on ya! :)

------
copper
Stupid question: wouldn't the ND ("You may not alter, transform, or build upon
this work.") part of the license basically mean that you can't use these
colour schemes?

~~~
agilebyte
From her FAQ: Design Seeds are meant to inspire, and you may apply the color
combinations to your projects, home remodel, or wedding palette.

So those three are a go ;)

~~~
copper
"Your projects" does have a rather wide applicability, I guess :)

That said, I'm wondering what a /proper/ license for a colour scheme should
be. If it's a css file (or even an emacs theme), that doesn't seem to be so
hard to imagine.

------
cemregr
This reminds me of this book "An eye for color": [http://www.amazon.com/Eye-
Color-Olga-Gutierrez-Roza/dp/00612...](http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Color-Olga-
Gutierrez-Roza/dp/0061210064)

------
kevinchen
Somehow, this website has left Google DNS and AT&T DNS. IP address:
<http://205.186.154.115/>

------
SonicSoul
mmmmm.. edible color schemes...

also, color palette extraction tool <http://www.degraeve.com/color-palette/>

------
tuananh
similar to dribbble's feature.

